# How to use wood handscrew clamps



## Ronnie1a (May 24, 2009)

I keep telling myself that if one is too dumb to use a wood clamp perhaps he should find another hobby. I cannot get these things to work properly, particularly a large one I have. Are there some simple directions on how to properly use these clamps?

If you respond feel free to tell me to change hobbies.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Those clamps are pretty easy to use. If you hold it flat you'll notice that turning both handles in the same direction opens or closes the clamp so the jaws move the same per turning, and you can keep them parallel that way.

Turning them opposite of each other, or one at a time, will make the clamp open or close on an angle, which can be useful for non parallel clamping.

Here is a short tutorial.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

*Nah, stick with it must people have trouble the first time*

Using wooden hand screw clamps is kind of like folding a band saw blade. Confusing on first glance, but easy after you know the trick.

1. Adjust either hand screw until the jaws are nearly parallel, with the front (where you insert the wood) _slightly _closer.

2. Put the front handle in your left hand, and the back handle in your right hand. Steady your left hand and arm by putting your left elbow against your chest. (this handle does not move in space, as it becomes the center of the circle)

3. Without moving your left hand, spin the clamp in a circle around the left handscrew. Spinning in one direction will open the clamp, and in the opposite direction will close the clamp all while keeping the jaws parallel.

4. Use this method to open or close as necessary, and leave it open slightly more than the thickness of the item your going to clamp. Now you are ready to tighten which is always done with the back hand screw, because that is where the leverage is.

Good luck, it's really a lot easier to show someone. Hope this helps.:smile:


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

*Cabinetman- you're way too fast*

Sorry, for the redundant post, no one had answered so I thought I would. :smile:


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Its amazing how confusing they seem to be. Its like they were meant to be a novelty puzzle. But they sure do work good though.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Ronnie1a said:


> I keep telling myself that if one is too dumb to use a wood clamp perhaps he should find another hobby. I cannot get these things to work properly, particularly a large one I have. Are there some simple directions on how to properly use these clamps?
> 
> If you respond feel free to tell me to change hobbies.


Exactly what is it that you are having a problem with?

G


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Cabinetmakers clamps are a wonderful multipurpose invention. Shame the genius will never be known. Ronnie1A, don't despair! Even Chippendale had to start at the beginning! Cabinetman and Old Skhool have the right of it! :notworthy:


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

I just crank them like bicycle pedals, then fine tune them as needed.


----------

